# Stacked Schwinn On Ebay



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't know much about Schwinn's but this thing seems like a gem.  Fender bomb, cool rack, OG paint and pogo seat.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351749354666


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I don't know much about Schwinn's but this thing seems like a gem.  Fender bomb, cool rack, OG paint and pogo seat.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351749354666



It's a Ranger BC117.... cool.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 3, 2016)

All of a sudden


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 3, 2016)

oh heck...I'm gonna dip a toe in


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> oh heck...I'm gonna dip a toe in




Curious, a big toe or little toe?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm trying to determine the toe size commitment right now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

Believe it or not, but I'd stick one of my size 14's in for that bike. That thing is sweet, even to a "Brand X" guy...


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Believe it or not, but I'd stick one of my size 14's in for that bike. That thing is sweet, even to a "Brand X" guy...



I know, right?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I know, right?




I have one more, and it's going right up your......tomorrow


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2016)

Lmao....


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 4, 2016)

A beauty just to look @!!! I'm outta this league, big-time [$$$]!!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah, This one's going  BIG money,,, I bought a few Schwinn parts off him  great quality  stuff he had.
he is in Kentucky  E-bay name   is snydebike   currently  bid is  $ 3100.00   with 13 bidders

1932 Mead Ranger pre-war


----------

